# Cómo sacar cables de alimentacion de Numark Mixdeck



## djdavid (Abr 8, 2016)

Que tal amigos, soy novato y les agradeceria si me explicaran el procedimiento para sacar los cables de la controladora dj numark mixdeck para alimentarla, ya que se alimenta de 2 voltajes, de 5v 3a y 12v 2.5a 12v 0.3a si tuvieran el diagrama de alimentacion interno ya que no indica nada de los voltages para hacer las conexiones internamente, y si puedo adaptarle 2 eliminadores normales que den ese voltage o cuales me recomiendan,y no afecta si uno las 2 tierras de los eliminadores? gracias y perdon por mi ignorancia. 

Les agradeceria mucho si me apoyaran explicandome las funciones y caracteristicas de esta pieza 345c 0948 es cuadrado y pequeñito con 5 patitas en un lado y 5 en el otro lado, (disculpen ya que no tengo muchos conocimientos); no se si sea parte de la preamplificacion, o la alimentacion; es parte de una controladora numark mixdeck, y no da audio en las salidas, todas las demas funciones estan bien y esta pieza se ve quemada, muchas gracias de antemano ...


----------



## negrogerardo (Jul 5, 2016)

Hola. De donde sos? Yo tengo el mismo problema con una igual. Si necesitas, pasame una foto del componente que decís que está quemado y te ayudo.


----------



## DJ Brayan (Oct 6, 2016)

Buenas! El integrado 345C es el código abreviado del código del DAC CS4345CZZR de Cirrus Logic.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 7, 2016)

Hola,en Aliexpress los tienes a la venta y son bastante baratos,saludos.


----------



## djdavid (Oct 7, 2016)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas amigos, saludos

amigo dj brayan, me serviria igual el circuito 344c? solo encontre en mi ciudad este, gracias. saludos.


----------



## Yairman (Oct 23, 2016)

djdavid dijo:


> amigo dj brayan, me serviria igual el circuito 344c? solo encontre en mi ciudad este, gracias. saludos.



Si te sirve no hay problema es de la misma serie, como te han dicho es el CS4345C o CS4344C mas conocido como el 344C o 345C, integrado de 10 pines, siempre debes consultar su datasheet para saber que función cumple.

¿Porque quieres buscar la alimentacion interna el adaptador se te quemo?








Te dejo los pines de conexión:

* I/P: AC 100-240-50/60HZ a 72W 
* O/P: DC +5V a 3.7A 
* DC +12V a 2.5A 
* DC +12V a 0.6A 
* Pin 1= 4 ground 
* Pin 2= +5V a 3.7A 
* Pin3= 12V a 2.5A 
* Pin4= -12V a 0.6A 
* Shield: D.W GND


----------



## djdavid (Oct 23, 2016)

muchas gracias amigo yaitronica por tus respuestas, de hecho el adaptador se me extravio, pero ya lo solucione adaptandole una fuente de poder de pc, ya que donde vivo no pude encontrar el transformador de alimentacion original, saludos.

que tal amigos, disculpen mi ignorancia, existe algun  dac similar al DAC CS4345CZZR (10 pines) en caracteristicas y funciones pero que sea mas grande en tamaño? les agradeceria si me recomendaran alguno si hubiera, gracias.


----------



## hamtonius (May 16, 2022)

djdavid dijo:


> Que tal amigos, soy novato y les agradecería si me explicaran el procedimiento para sacar los cables de la controladora dj numark mixdeck para alimentarla, ya que se alimenta de 2 voltajes, de 5v 3a y 12v 2.5a 12v 0.3a si tuvieran el diagrama de alimentacion interno ya que no indica nada de los voltages para hacer las conexiones internamente, y si puedo adaptarle 2 eliminadores normales que den ese voltage o cuales me recomiendan,y no afecta si uno las 2 tierras de los eliminadores? gracias y perdón por mi ignorancia.
> 
> Les agradecería mucho si me apoyaran explicandome las funciones y caracteristicas de esta pieza 345c 0948 es cuadrado y pequeñito con 5 patitas en un lado y 5 en el otro lado, (disculpen ya que no tengo muchos conocimientos); no se si sea parte de la preamplificacion, o la alimentación; es parte de una controladora numark mixdeck, y no da audio en las salidas, todas las demás funciones estan bien y esta pieza se ve quemada, muchas gracias de antemano ...



Buenas tardes David si pudieras ayudarme te lo agradecería mucho , el caso es que no tengo fuente de alimentación para mí Numark Mixdeck y la única referencia que encontré es la tuya , he cogido una fuente de pc y sacado +12 -12 +5 y tierra , pero al ver tus voltajes no se exactamente dónde va cada uno.
No se el orden de los pines.
Así es como he probado pero se apaga la fuente.
Gracias y un saludo.



Yairman dijo:


> Si te sirve no hay problema es de la misma serie, como te han dicho es el CS4345C o CS4344C mas conocido como el 344C o 345C, integrado de 10 pines, siempre debes consultar su datasheet para saber que función cumple.
> 
> ¿Porque quieres buscar la alimentación interna el adaptador se te quemo?
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes me gustaría saber el orden que llevan los pines , es que veo que pin 1 va a tierra pero desconozco cuál es el orden de los pines en el conector.
Le mando como lo he puesto.
Perdón, muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2022)

No se a cual de las dos corresponde.
Me parece recordar que era la vista trasera . . . .  


MiniDIN-4 Connector Pinout​



Connectors for Low Voltage and Battery Pack Wiring​


----------



## hamtonius (May 17, 2022)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta probaré así , otra pregunta la chapa circular o de protección también hay que ponerle tierra ??


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece recordar que era la vista trasera . . . .


Solia ser la parte trasera, donde se sueldan los cables. 


hamtonius dijo:


> chapa circular o de protección también hay que ponerle tierra ??


¿No lleva una "pestaña" para soldar la masa (malla)?


----------



## hamtonius (May 17, 2022)

hamtonius dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta probaré así , otra pregunta la chapa circular o de protección también hay que ponerle tierra ??


Te mando una foto de mi conector
Estoy probando con esta fuente
Y lleva 4 puntos detrás
Este conector no es el que traía la mesa lo cogí de otro aparato


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se a cual de las dos corresponde.
> Me parece recordar que era la vista trasera . . . .
> 
> 
> ...


Esta es visto desde delante y la otra es por detrás verdad?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se a cual de las dos corresponde.
> Me parece recordar que era la vista trasera . . . .
> 
> 
> ...


Vista trasera es la primera no?
Muchas gracias y perdona que sea tan pesao


----------

